# warning re jungle meds



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Fungus cure kills hornwort!! 
What a mess.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lots of things kill hornwort. My tap water is one of them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its absolutely amazing the mess dead hornwort makes. Needles everywhere and filter intakes clogged. My sympathies. Just keep siphoning until you don't see any more.


----------

